# T3D - 333D Limited



## marklar (16 December 2006)

Logged into NOLT today and noticed my shares have been allocated & appear in CHESS now.  I'd forgotten about the attaching options (OZBO); I've never touched options until now, so it should be interesting to see what both do when trading starts. 

I'm not going to make any predictions just yet.

m.


----------



## zombie_ninja (29 December 2006)

*Re: OZB - Oz Brewing*

It has dropped two cents since listed. Any comments?

I am particularly interested in OZB's business model and how it could survive and prosper. However, given the direction its share price is heading, looked like ppl didn't have much confidence in this company so far.


----------



## marklar (29 December 2006)

*Re: OZB - Oz Brewing*



			
				zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> It has dropped two cents since listed. Any comments?



Yeah, share trading is a risky business  



> I am particularly interested in OZB's business model and how it could survive and prosper. However, given the direction its share price is heading, looked like ppl didn't have much confidence in this company so far.



I spent some time researching them before investing and was sufficiently happy with their business model to commit some money.  Give them a chance to get their capital works done and get some position in the market for their product.

Also, I think it's a crappy time of the year to be fresh on the stock market, let's see how things go during the next couple of months.

m.


----------



## System (23 August 2016)

On August 23rd, 2016, Oz Brewing Limited (OZB) changed its name and ASX code to 333D Limited (T3D).


----------



## pettlepop (7 December 2016)

Might be worth a look today at T3D, she has retraced from previous highs around 3 cents and now sits comfortably at around 1.7 cents.  Volume has dropped off too which is a good sign, ready for the next leg up


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

Today's buying pressure is either a belated reaction to the Half-Yearly:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01834486
or an early indication that another announcement could be around the corner. I got in early on the break of the falling Raff channel. Targets as per chart, but remaining mindful of the speculative nature of this play. 1.5 must hold.


----------



## pixel (6 September 2017)

"Interesting" development: They're now branching out printing AFL player figurines. Who wants to have his own Dustin Martin? Or Shannon Hurn?
https://minileague.com/

Maybe a contract with Mel B or the Kardashians would be more attractive


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2021)

The chart in combination with a few recent holder announcements have raised my eyebrow... the other eyebrow is still down looking sceptical.


----------

